
3 Things you should (not) learn from Meg Whitman, courtesy of The Economist - transburgh
http://foundread.com/2007/10/11/3-things-you-should-not-learn-from-meg-whitman-courtesy-of-the-economist/
======
Mistone
i think the economist got this wrong - i don't pretend to know if skype is
worth all that money but I do know that people love skype and it is one of the
web's most useful apps, thats saying alot.

